# Tell me a secret?



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't mean "tell me something intimately personal". Perhaps something fairly trivial but unknown to others that you're completely comfortable in sharing. As an example I'll offer this fact about myself:
I have never knowingly heard Lady Gaga.

Feel free to add your own.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I very dearly want to eat whatever that is in your avatar, mirepoix! I hope it's edible. In fact, I would have snatched it from your hand if you were close enough.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

It is bread. Or at least, some form of bread. It happened yesterday: http://www.talkclassical.com/20874-what-you-doing-right-168.html#post615538
Sadly, it's almost gone now or I would be glad to share it with you.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I was coming home from a concert when I was a student & saw a fit young burglar sprinting away from a house, chased by a puffing, portly policeman. I had an impulse to tackle the burglar, who was running towards me, but at the last minute good sense prevailed and I stepped aside. So he got away...

Still, best not to have turned him into a murderer!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, clearly the correct decision.
Then again, you could've had the newspaper headline: 
'Keen-eyed Cultured Student Thwarts Bad Guy and then Administers Kiss of Life to Respirationally Challenged Police Officer.'


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

He's probably been posting right here prolifically. A great cover! Whoever stops posting after 17:19, could be the culprit!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> I very dearly want to eat whatever that is in your avatar, mirepoix! I hope it's edible. In fact, I would have snatched it from your hand if you were close enough.


Somebody, please! Give this lad some bread!!!


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Somebody, please! Give this lad some bread!!!


Err.. the bread is puffier on the other side, and the milkshakes have bourbon on the other side.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I always omit bicarbonate of soda when recipes call for it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

True story: When I was almost 3, it was nap time, but I didn't wanna take a nap that day. Instead, I opened up the window of my bedroom and looked around outside to the backyard. Somehow I got the inclination to go out, so I did, and I climbed all the way out so I was standing on a ledge below my window, and holding onto the window sill with my hands. Only I realized I went too far out to get back in!!  I was scared, and saw the concrete patio below me, but there was grass a 6-8-feet jump away. So with all my 2-year old strength, I leaped and narrowly missed the concrete and landed on the grass with only a few scratches. Then I started crying and banged on the patio sliding glass door to get my family to let me back in.

I think that just about used up all my probability for extra_ life-threatening _drama in my life.  :lol:


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I sometimes double post.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Crudblud said:


> I always omit bicarbonate of soda when recipes call for it.


 I aspire to that kind of attitude.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Err.. the bread is puffier on the other side, and the milkshakes have bourbon on the other side.


Sounds like Nirvana.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sometimes when no one is around, I listen to Kenny G. And I like it. It's a sax player thing.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Sadly, I don't have a functioning clavichord. I have one that I use as a table in my room, and probably isn't worth working on.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Sometimes when I'm alone I forget to walk. I just move.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I had a secret once but am now old and forgetful so if anyone can PM me to remind me what it was that'd be peachy or apply or peary or whatever fruit or vegetable it was I meant to say.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

mirepoix said:


> I don't mean "tell me something intimately personal". Perhaps something fairly trivial but unknown to others that you're completely comfortable in sharing. As an example I'll offer this fact about myself:
> I have never knowingly heard Lady Gaga.


I'd consider this a proud boast rather than an admission of guilt.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Sometimes when no one is around, I listen to Kenny G. And I like it. It's a sax player thing.


I'm a sax player as well and I highly disagree. Liking Kenny G is punishable by having your reeds burned and your saxophone dropped from a high building


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Crudblud said:


> Sometimes when I'm alone I forget to walk. I just move.


This is an acceptable lifestyle decision and don't let anyone tell you different. Some people choose to remain in the past but it is 2014 and we have freedom of choice in such matters.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

If I had more talent, I would quit physics for music.

Although if I were in the opposite situation, probably I would be saying that I would quit music for physics...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

mirepoix said:


> This is an acceptable lifestyle decision and don't let anyone tell you different. Some people choose to remain in the past but it is 2014 and we have freedom of choice in such matters.


I have been doing this since 1983. It is nice to finally get some recognition. Thank you.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Crudblud said:


> I have been doing this since 1983. It is nice to finally get some recognition. Thank you.


You're welcome. 
And it must be a great release for you to disclose it on a public forum.
Obviously, _you are not alone and there will be others._ And I'm sure there will be those who read your post and said to themselves: 
"I once knew someone like Crudblud and although I couldn't quite put my finger on it I knew they were _different_ - all those seemingly innocent walks we took and all the time they were really just moving."

An aside: to the dissenters/narrow minded/insurance salesmen - check your _conscious act of walking and not just moving_ privilege. Stop defining people by simple stereotypes and fitting them into little boxes. I witness this behaviour every day. And furthermore I


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Piwikiwi said:


> I'm a sax player as well and I highly disagree. Liking Kenny G is punishable by having your reeds burned and your saxophone dropped from a high building


Ha! I don't think I've ever confided my little secret without getting insulted.

Personally, I like his tone, the way he phrases, and how he sticks to the melody, inserting only little ornaments. Johnny Hodges and Ben Webster used to do that. But I come from an era where you crammed as many notes into each measure and your tone was to be abrasive, and soprano saxes were to sound like a goose with a hernia.

I love to wrap myself around a melody and make it sing, and he opened the door for players to start doing that again.

But today I think I'm felling like I need to put on John Coltrane's One Down, One Up for some street cred.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

My guilty secret? Despite myself, I admire Lang Lang. Hah! Let the thought police come and shoot me at dawn!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

TalkingHead said:


> My guilty secret? Despite myself, I admire Lang Lang. Hah! Let the thought police come and shoot me at dawn!


Jeez... dirty indeed!. Some things are better not to know!...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Sucio .... soy yo!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm big fan of cute. I love cute Japanese things and I even have a kitten calendar in my room. There are some things you just wouldn't assume a 17-year-old lacrosse player likes...


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Ha! I don't think I've ever confided my little secret without getting insulted.
> 
> Personally, I like his tone, the way he phrases, and how he sticks to the melody, inserting only little ornaments. Johnny Hodges and Ben Webster used to do that. But I come from an era where you crammed as many notes into each measure and your tone was to be abrasive, and soprano saxes were to sound like a goose with a hernia.
> 
> ...


Comparing kenny g in a positive way with Johny Hodges or Ben Webster is a considered a serious offence by the jazz police.

I don't mind that you like it but his tone simply makes me want to vomit. Zoot Sims and Branford Marsalis both have a great soprano sound but kenny g is just pure kitsch.

Coltrane on soprano sounds like a tortureed duck


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Piwikiwi said:


> Comparing kenny g in a positive way with Johny Hodges or Ben Webster is a considered a serious offence by the jazz police.


I was stretching for a comparison, and I knew I was treading dangerous water there. But heck, I've spent enough years paying dues for the space I occupy in this earth, I'm not very intimidated by the gendarmes from Downbeat Magazine.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm a frustrated octadecahedron.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Rhombic said:


> I'm a frustrated octadecahedron.


I'm a dozy decahedron, just call me dodecahedron for short


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> Sadly, I don't have a functioning clavichord. I have one that I use as a table in my room, and probably isn't worth working on.


do they make dinner clavichords? I'd like one. And that's my secret


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I am a hardcore rational skeptic, believing that extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence, and so I don't believe in ghosts or other fashionable paranormal phenomena.

However when I was in college one of my friends was rumored to have had a curse placed on him (long story I won't go into) and he was terrified. Lots of weird things had been happening to him for weeks. One weekend night he took refuge with me in my dorm room, claiming he just didn't want to be by himself. He was quite a wreck. As we talked about it a book* flew off my book shelf and landed on the floor beside him. I have no rational explanation for this. There were no strings or mechanisms that could have arisen from a practical joke, no evidence of mice (the book would be too heavy for mice to push anyway), no rats, and _no drugs_ involved. And I certainly would have noticed if the book had been somehow teetering on the edge. It would have stood out from the rest in an ugly way, and I'm very picky about my books.

I am still as skeptical as ever, but that incident has bothered me for decades.

*This was my high school chemistry book that I had brought with me to college because at the time chemistry fascinated me. It would have made a better story if I could say the book opened to some significant page, but that was not the case. It was just a page about the element boron as I recall. Oh well . . . Still a weird unnerving thing.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't understand music


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I love it
(sorry for the cheap 10cc quote)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

I snore in 5/4.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Weston said:


> I am a hardcore rational skeptic, believing that extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence, and so I don't believe in ghosts or other fashionable paranormal phenomena.
> 
> However when I was in college one of my friends was rumored to have had a curse placed on him (long story I won't go into) and he was terrified. Lots of weird things had been happening to him for weeks. One weekend night he took refuge with me in my dorm room, claiming he just didn't want to be by himself. He was quite a wreck. As we talked about it a book* flew off my book shelf and landed on the floor beside him. I have no rational explanation for this. There were no strings or mechanisms that could have arisen from a practical joke, no evidence of mice (the book would be too heavy for mice to push anyway), no rats, and _no drugs_ involved. And I certainly would have noticed if the book had been somehow teetering on the edge. It would have stood out from the rest in an ugly way, and I'm very picky about my books.
> 
> ...


You can't leave it there! Did your friend escape the curse, or what?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

When Taggart & I were first married, we stayed at a student retreat centre in an old seminary & were allotted a bedroom downstairs that had belonged to a former priest there - we'll call him Father C. We do not know for certain, but we think Father C was dead by that time.

There were pictures of the Virgin Mary on the wall. I never felt that I could sleep there. I felt waves of animosity disturbing me, and they seemed almost like rays coming out of the pictures at me. On the third night, when I knew the seminary had emptied out & some of the students in the dorms gone back to London, I woke Taggart & said I couldn't stand it any more - could we move out & go upstairs. Even though it was in the middle of the night, Taggart did not demur. We took our sleeping bags and moved upstairs to another empty room, and it was as if a weight of evil had been lifted off me, leaving the downstairs room. 

The next day Taggart told me why he'd been so ready to move bedrooms in the night. The previous day he'd met in the village pub some people who were renting the bungalow next to the old seminary. At one time Father C had lived there. The tenants said that there was something strange about the bedroom that Father C had used. Women guests could never settle down or get to sleep there.

Later we learned that the late Father C had had a fervent special devotion to the Virgin Mary...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ingélou said:


> You can't leave it there! Did your friend escape the curse, or what?


Sorry. Yes, my friend never had another incident after the "tossed" book thing or whatever it was. It's as if he just needed someone else to witness something and finally he could let it go. Actually I think he himself might have caused it somehow unbeknownst to him -- except I can't really believe that either. There must be a rational explanation. Our brains try to find patterns in everything, even if there isn't one.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

TOP SECRET - FOR YOUR EYES ONLY: 10 physical features women like in men.

http://www.therichest.com/rich-list...edium=Content-Distribution&utm_campaign=OT-CA


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> TOP SECRET - FOR YOUR EYES ONLY: 10 physical features women like in men.
> 
> http://www.therichest.com/rich-list...edium=Content-Distribution&utm_campaign=OT-CA


Well, I bombed out (at an early age) with #7 and only scrape by on #6. As for #1, the lunges and squats are still paying dividends.
But I wonder when such lists are compiled and read if some men feel the terrible pressure to meet the demands of society (or more exactly, marketing via the media) the same way women have been for decades. I find it interesting, although ultimately trivial, facile BS.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

A few years back, my little brother unknowingly had a sip of my urine...


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Tristan said:


> I'm big fan of cute. I love cute Japanese things and I even have a kitten calendar in my room. There are some things you just wouldn't assume a 17-year-old lacrosse player likes...


I wouldn't put anything past a teenager. They creep me out...no offence, Tristan.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

There is a word in my mother tongue that I will never, ever say out loud because I was hypnotized in 1991 and given this prohibition.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I like bloated, ornamental prose styles. Look, I know Carlyle, Ruskin, De Quincey, Huneker, Macaulay and their kin often go too far, and, in my brighter moments, I do prefer Matthew Arnold, Hazlitt, Emerson, Lamb, Bacon, Mencken and other writers of more balanced prose -- but I can't help but get a kick out of massively long sentences with ridiculously obtuse allegories.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I enjoy doing complex algebra


----------

